# Quest Roaster Maintenance



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Decided it was time to heap a bit of TLC on the Quest. For those unfamiliar - the Quest is primarily a conduction roaster courtesy of two heating elements under the revolving drum providing a seamlessly adjustable heat input of 0-1000 watts. The Quest also has a fan to input crucial air circulation into the roasting process and provide convection heating in conjunction with the conduction heat input. The Quest is very simple to take apart - all you need is a screwdriver and an Allen key.

















Coffee oil residue build up is inevitable and, from what I've read, it's important to make sure the fan is kept clean to ensure optimum airflow. I've been using denatured alcohol to clean off the residue - messy but very effective.

Will post a couple more pics when I've put it back together showing the controls and thermoprobes used to keep track of temperature during the roasting process.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good luck putting it back together again....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

TSK is another frank, great at stripping things down and reassembly, a credit to this forum


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

Not very aware of the Quest (I use a Dieckmann Rostmeister) but admit it looks an interesting machine. I don't suppose I could pick your brain please T.S.K.?

Is it a bit like a Hottop, without the fancy electronic controls? Do you have chaff issues with the Quest?

It looks like it would be perfect for modifying......


----------

